# Need reboot file or make one



## Solaris17 (Mar 28, 2008)

hey guys as you know im making my utility DVD its its almost NEAR COMPLETION!!!! however b4 final release im trying to make it even more user friendly....so i need something. Now when you boot any of the bootable programs on my disk when you hit esc it bring you back to the prompt however you cant do much here other than stare at a> and a blinking curser so i was wondering if any of you script kiddies could help me out. I need to inject a command into my images so you can simply type "reboot" to restart the computer however i am unsure of how to coe this and google gives me nothing i need any ideas?


----------



## Kreij (Mar 28, 2008)

Can't you just use the "shutdown -r" command from the dos prompt?
(-r does a restart)


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 28, 2008)

hmm ill try give me a sec though im not sire it will work because the disk is built off of isolinux..though my images are all win 98 based so it may work

EDIT: nope bad command or file name i dont think the option is even their.


----------

